# 40 gallon breeder sumpless skimmerless project



## larrysy

Updated 11/23/2015


----------



## larrysy

Waterproof mat in place










Cleaned out the glass from the old tank - vinegar works wonders










Tank in place - decided to go with an egg crate bottom. 
Got a wifi LED box from aliexpress - the DIY stand I got is just right for the light. 
The light is great but the software has room for improvement. I'll try to get the source code from the seller to modify it.
The AC70 will be used to clear up the water initially but I will convert it into a fuge later for my chaeto from the 8G tank.










The requisite cloudy tank shot.










The water cleared up overnight with the AC70 filter + filter floss. 
I left a space in the middle of the tank for my old rock from the 8G which I'm transferring after the tank is stable.


----------



## larrysy

More pics - FTS and initial corals

FTS - 10/11/2015










GSP on the rocks










Japanese leather? Don't know the actual name. I think this came originally from Alex.










Asterina - good or bad? I read somewhere that they eat zoas and I mainly have zoas. I lost my very first zoas to a nudibranch.


----------



## tom g

*tank*

great start I loved my 40 breeder set up it was hob as well ..
as for the asteria start manually removing before they get out of hand 
or if u have lots a harlequin shrimp will help but will not survive if u run out of them ...I pick mine manualy as I see them ...helps to keep them down in numbers I have zoas as well and most are open all the time but I can see how they will irritate them .. 
good luck 
tom


----------



## larrysy

Thanks tom. I think I'll just do that - remove the asterinas as I see them. I don't want to lose my zoas again.


----------



## altcharacter

you'll never be able to take care of asterina like that. A harlequin shrimp will do wonders for a tank but will starve if it doesn't eat like 200 a day

Mine died after 6 months due to starvation.

Asternia really only eat the coraline algae and as long as you have enough they'll multiply so I wouldn't worry about them until they get out of hand.


----------



## Nighttrooper

Is that Evergrow IT2040?


----------



## larrysy

altcharacter

I only see a few here and there and I pick them out whenever I see them, should be no problem.

Nighttrooper

No, it's a generic Chinese LED box from aliexpress. It is almost the same as this - http://www.reefradiance.com/starfire-genesis1.html , except with no apex connection but 1/3 cheaper. 
The light itself is awesome and can be controlled through wifi by an app from iPhone or Android. but I'm having some issues with the app on my devices. I already decompiled the source code and studying it to see if I can make the app work more smoothly. Anybody here into Android programming?


----------



## appak

larrysy said:


> Nighttrooper
> 
> No, it's a generic Chinese LED box from aliexpress. It is almost the same as this - http://www.reefradiance.com/starfire-genesis1.html , except with no apex connection but 1/3 cheaper.
> The light itself is awesome and can be controlled through wifi by an app from iPhone or Android. but I'm having some issues with the app on my devices. I already decompiled the source code and studying it to see if I can make the app work more smoothly. Anybody here into Android programming?


I wouldn't mind having a look, if I ever find time is a different story...


----------



## larrysy

Tank update -

New addition hard at work










I transferred my zoas rock from the nano tank to the new tank. The zoas are from Alex and Jay and started from 1-2 heads each.










FTS from right corner - 10/19/2015










Update on the wifi LED controller - I found a system which works. Thanks appak - if you want to look at app, you can get the it here - http://reefradiance.com/apps.html

The tank is basically a replica of my Evolve 8 but 5x bigger in volume. The live rocks are all established for at least one year (thanks Andy for the live rock and of course the tank and the stand). The sand is a mix of old and new sand. I have Chaeto in an AC70 (nitrates is 0 after adding the Chaeto). I have some diatoms on the glass which I wiped off. For flow, I got the Jebao RW-4 which is great.

I want to get an RBTA for the tank. Is it too soon?


----------



## larrysy

Video update - 2 weeks

Rearranged my aquascape today and added a 3 heads purple torch with green tips.






Note: I forgot to rotate my cellphone to a horizontal orientation so the video is in portrait mode.


----------



## larrysy

New additions -

Bicolor blenny










RBTA - finally got one!










FTS - 11/02/2015 - moved over the candy cane to the right island so the left island is just for the anemone until it is settled down. Covered my powerhead just to make sure.


----------



## larrysy

Some more inhabitants - not much, just softies and LPS

GSP -










Palys -










Zoas -










Candy cane -










Dendros -










Purple torch with green tips


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I've got a 29 gallon skimmerless tank ... once 50% weekly water change.

I've got acros, lps & softies which are thriving. I've noticed Palys & Zoas loved the present environment ... they grow like weeds!! I'm hoping to switch the livestocks to my old 90 gallon if I ever get my butt to move ...

On a side note in regards to Harlequin shrimps feeding ... Asteria starfish doesn't cut it for their voracious diet. Chocolate chip starfish is the preferred meal as I've owned a pair of them before.


----------



## larrysy

I'm just doing a 15 % weekly water change right now. I'm thinking of doubling the volume next time.

All parameters are OK except for alkalinity which hovers around 8 or below. I'm dosing baking soda to increase the alkalinity.

I have chaeto in my AC70 "fuge" with 24 hour lighting. Just added 1/2 cup of charcoal this week.

Yes, palys and zoas grow like weeds. The ones you see above started from just one head each in my old 8G nano tank.

As for the asterina, I pick them off the glass when I see them. I dont see much now, so probably not a problem. Thanks.

I got an emerald crab 2 weeks ago, died the next day. Maybe I did the acclimation wrong.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Have a separate 7 gallon refugium tank by NAFB but not in use for the 29 gallon & so no chaeto at all.

I'm using an old but operating Emperor Bio Wheel to run both Rowa Phos & activated charcoal ... heck this unit was from way back in the year 2004!!


----------



## larrysy

I haven't tried RowaPhos but I can swear by chaeto. It's very low maintenance. Just put some in your fuge + a cheap light ( I'm using a cheap 18 LED waterproof light which costs less than 8 bucks.) and forget about it.

Mine grows so much (= taking away phosphates) that I've already given out 2 balls away.

I didn't modify my AC70 as described in some forums but just added a mesh bag to contain the chaeto. The bag with the zip tie is the newly added charcoal. I also added a tube to the intake of the AC70 where I put a filter floss plug (It's the white tube to the back left in the FTS). I change the plug everyday as it is clogged with "gunk" - closest thing to the skimmate in a skimmer but just big particles.

On a side note, I still have a bio-wheel somewhere.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Where did you acquire the cheap 18 LED waterproof light unit? I'm thinking of doing a "algae scrub system" once the 90 gallon is up ....

Thanks


----------



## larrysy

From amazon.ca - http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00O2MF6F6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

Just checked - it is out of stock but I think you can find it in ebay or aliexpress.

I used it for one year in my 8 gallon nano, bought another one for this tank. Very convenient, no need to mount, just plunk it into the water.

The chaeto would be the algae scrubber.


----------



## larrysy

FTS - 11/07/2015 taken with LG G4


----------



## larrysy

Anemone with just ambient morning light. Taken with LG G4.


----------



## larrysy

*Emerald Crab + Montipora Cap*

New additions -

Monitipora Cap which I just attached to a live rock (attached only at the apex of the triangle).

Emerald crab which is already testing the integrity of my attachment. The attachment held.

Here's the video which I captured -


----------



## Crayon

Are you sure that's an emerald crab? Sure looks like a nasty hairy crab. Or maybe it's just his winter coat........


----------



## larrysy

Not sure, but I got this from Canada Corals advertised as emerald crabs - http://www.canadacorals.com/collections/inverts/products/emerald-crab

Description from LiveAquaria - http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2971+628&pcatid=628


> "Its distinct, flat shiny green body and hairy legs easily identify the Emerald Crab. "


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Crayon said:


> Are you sure that's an emerald crab? Sure looks like a nasty hairy crab. Or maybe it's just his winter coat........


100% sure its an emerald crab. Emeralds have hairy legs.

The more algae they eat, the more green they become.


----------



## larrysy

Hi Dan, very satisfied with the 2 crabs I got. They are actually green but for some reasons, my camera is not picking the correct shade. The crabs are very active and busy in my tank but haven't found my bubble algae yet.


----------



## larrysy

*Bicolor blenny missing*

FTS - 11/23/2015










My bicolor blenny went missing for several days. Looked everywhere - no sign of anything, no body.

Is it possible that the RBTA got it? Or, did the CUC clean up the body without a trace? Last time I saw it, it's belly is full.


----------



## larrysy

*Diamond goby in quarantine*

3 days into quarantine, my newly bought diamond goby discovered the bowl of sand and is enjoying it.










Video here - 




Tank update - bicolor blenny is gone without a trace.


----------



## larrysy

Emerald crabs feasting on a sheet of nori. I bought the 2 at the same time one month ago - one is already 3x larger. I might have to sell the big one - not enough algae for them in my tank. All my bubble algae are gone.










Here is a video of them picking on the nori -


----------



## larrysy

Fast forward 8 months - still skimmerless, sumpless - everything has overgrown. Anybody wants to buy or trade for a candy cane?


----------



## andy

My old tank... How is doing Larry?


----------



## larrysy

Doing great! Everything has overgrown.


----------



## Ryan_facc

larrysy said:


> Fast forward 8 months - still skimmerless, sumpless - everything has overgrown. Anybody wants to buy or trade for a candy cane?


What do you run in the tank?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy

larrysy said:


> Doing great! Everything has overgrown.


Nice looking tank lol. Did you add more sand and do you have water splashing problem from the ac 110?


----------



## conix67

Great looking tank, especially for a tank without skimmer and sump. Reminds me of my 12G nano reef  

Those candy canes look yummy!


----------



## larrysy

It's almost 2 years since my last update.

Tank is still running fine - still no sump, no skimmer.

The montipora has overtaken my tank and is covering my zoas, which has receded from lack of light. I sold the big piece cheap recently to another member here.










The sinularia has grown and I already pruned it.

My torch died (maybe stung by another coral). My frogspawn has also overgrown. My toadstool is also happy now.

My dendro has receded also and I'm nursing it right now to see if it comes back.

I have some problem with hair algae. I'll be dealing with it after I come home from vacation (that's why I have time to update this thread). I have been watching the ULM (ultra low maintenance) series and other videos on YouTube while on vacation. I got some ideas and will be rebooting my tank when I come home. It will be ULM but also low cost, spending more on corals instead.

My newest addition is a yellow watchman goby.


----------

